# Intj / intp



## tery999 (Jul 21, 2013)

Its me again.
A while ago when I first made such test I all ways got INTJ, and for 1 time I got ISTJ. Asked here and people helped me a lot, and it turned out that this one time ISTJ was just an exception, and that I'm not this personality type.
Later on a different problem came.
I've made 4 tests with 2 of them being INTJ and the other INTP.
Started researching the key differences, and their traits , yet I couldn't make up my mind and figure what type I am.
Its just that both descriptions seem to fit me, but not entirely. Or they fit me, but only depending on the case and the situation I am in OR my 3rd guess is that I can't figure which type I am , because I am relating with traits that I want to have, rather relating with ones that really describe me. Its like Im having multiple personality disorder :laughing:
Can you guys help me again ^^ .
You can ask me anything, and give me anything that would help me understand which of the 2 types I am. 

PS:
Just please don't say "If you are doubting you are an INTP" I saw couple of these answers on people with my problem, and then there were a ton of people that disagreed with this statement.


----------



## Mbaruh (Aug 22, 2013)

Hmmm.. If you are saying you are confusing who you are with who you want to be I don't see how anyone can help you.. You are thw only true indicator of your personality Type. Tests are only about 70% accurate.

The thing is, that while it's only a one letter difference, INTJ and INTP share 0 cognitive functions. I will try to find info that might help you, but keep in mind that no one can tell you who you are.


----------



## tery999 (Jul 21, 2013)

"no one can tell you who you are." - This. 
Yet I can't manage to figure it out myself. Both describe me, both depending on the situation. None of them fully.


----------



## Mbaruh (Aug 22, 2013)

Maybe you read those already but I can't think of anything better at the moment..:

INTJ vs INTP: A Guide
INTJ vs. INTP: Type Differences - Personality Junkie
MBTI truths: INTJ vs. INTP


----------



## tery999 (Jul 21, 2013)

mbaruh said:


> Maybe you read those already but I can't think of anything better at the moment..:
> 
> INTJ vs INTP: A Guide
> INTJ vs. INTP: Type Differences - Personality Junkie
> MBTI truths: INTJ vs. INTP


I've already seen 2 of these before posting xD Thats why I needed help, both of them apply at some degree, or depending on the situation. But thanks for the 3rd one I'll check it.

Hehehehe
Woman: "Do you think I'm fat?"
INTJ: "Based on the BMI scale, your weight is above the acceptable range for your height, and you're not pregnant. So yes, you are fat."
INTP: "Well, the contours of your body resemble those of an average hippopotamus in shape and slope. So I'd say you're fat."​Me: No. ( I don't care about their feeling but they will get upset and most likely would argue or somehow "attack" me or hold grudge against me, which would make dealing with that person harder and will waste my time. And it will make them much more likely to refuse if I ask them for a favor and it will be harder to speak with them in the future. That's why its much more simple to lie) 
So... does my answer tell what I am ?
Some random guy: An asshole xD


----------



## Mbaruh (Aug 22, 2013)

Hmm.. maybe you need to take it from a different approach:

http://www.myersbriggs.org/my-mbti-personality-type/mbti-basics/judging-or-perceiving.asp
Judging (J) or Perceiving (P)? | MyEVT





 (oops, posted T vs. F by accident.. didn't understand why the length of the video was different)


----------



## tery999 (Jul 21, 2013)

Hmmm I haven't seen this link:
Judging (J) or Perceiving (P)? | MyEVT
---
But again I have the same problem.

*Judging (J)*
_“Just do something.”

● You rely upon either your T or F preference to manage your outer life. This typically leads to a style oriented towards closure, organization, planning, or in some fashion managing the things and or people found in the external environment. The drive is to order the outside world. While you may have an assertive manner, your “ordering touch”—with respect to other people—may be light.
● You like to push to get things settled and decided.
● You have an appreciation of well-organized efficiency.

_When it comes to real life activities and things that I'm interested in, I always try to get them done quickly. As an example I wanted to start learning japanese, but since I don't like new people I wanted to go with friends. So after I asked them, They said that they would ask their parents / think about it. But only after 1-2 hours I started spamming and rushing them to ask their parents and organize and if they aren't interested to say so ( so that they won't waste my time and plans ) One of the guys disappeared for 2 days and I almost went nuts, because he was messing my plan. I managed to get my best friend to hate me, because I was pushing him to make the decision.

When it comes to ideas and thinking its somehow different.

*Perceiving (P)*_“Let’s wait and see.”_
_● You rely upon either your S or N preference to run your outer life. This typically results in an open, adaptable, flexible style of relating to the things and people found in the outside world; and you quickly respond to the needs of the moment. The drive is to experience the outside world rather than order it. So, in general, you easily tolerate a lack of closure.
● *You strive to keep your options open so new information may be gathered*.
● You have an appreciation of the need for spontaneity and exploration.
_
I don't have some kind of organised thinking my thought are random ( Im not sure how to explain what I just said, ignore it ) When it comes to a question that I want to answer/ discover , mostly political and philosophical , I am always open for more information. It can be improved. Nothing is perfect and I can always add up stuff. Both of the stuff I put bellow are applied. I do want the question to be decided, yet from time to time I may add new information to upgrade them.

*People who prefer Judging (J) *
● Want things decided
*People who prefer Perceiving (P)*
● Want to keep their options open


When it comes to approaching life... I want to have somekind of plan to follow but I haven't made one.

*Judging (J)*
People who prefer Judging tend to like a planned approach to life and are organized, orderly, structured, and decisive.
*Perceiving (P)*
People who prefer Perceiving tend to adopt a more spontaneous approach to life and are flexible, adaptable, and like to keep their options open.


----------



## Talfdm (Sep 6, 2013)

The links posted by mbarub mainly expand on cognitive functions (haven't watched the videos yet). Have you tried matching your type with behaviour?

*Basic Example:*

INTJ's are more neat than INTP. This comes with the J vs P thing.

*Here's an extract I found (and posted) some time back:*

"INTJs are better at finishing things they have started compared to INTPs. INTPs are also far more likely to do crazy or dangerous things. Furthermore, being goofy is an INTP trait and not an INTJ trait. INTJs are usually 100% certain that they are right when INTPs are a little less certain about their ideas."

Like I said to my ENTP friend, I only take calculated risks but if those risks may result in harm to my physical well-being, I drop them. Another thing is that INTJs get super excited when we're talking about things that interest us (e.g. metaphysics with a fellow intellectual etc...), so much that we seem like extraverts for a certain period of time. I find myself talking louder & louder, more forceful (but that may be due to me being a Type 8) and more energetic. My INTP friend just stays calm and solemn throughout, contemplating and analyzing all the facts.

*And check this out:*

http://personalitycafe.com/intj-for...-better-learners-intjs-intps.html#post4120875

Scroll down to Revenant's post on the first page - it's right on the spot.


----------



## Mbaruh (Aug 22, 2013)

Omg, you're right, I can see both INTJ and INTP in there xD


----------



## tery999 (Jul 21, 2013)

Another thing is that INTJs get super excited when we're talking about things that interest us (e.g. metaphysics with a fellow intellectual etc...), so much that we seem like extraverts for a certain period of time. I find myself talking louder & louder, more forceful (but that may be due to me being a Type 8) and more energetic. My INTP friend just stays calm and solemn throughout, contemplating and analyzing all the facts.
---
I have an INTP friend that is always excited when talking about stuff he likes.
And I am the one that sits quietly and stares him like this -_-' 

Somehow its the other way around with us.

Also I've already said this:
Just please don't say "If you are doubting then you are an INTP" I saw couple of these answers on people with my problem, and then there were a ton of people that disagreed with this statement.

So I doubt the  "INTJs are usually 100% certain that they are right when INTPs are a little less certain about their ideas." part

As for the INTJ are neat part.
I can just lie to myself that Im a cool guy ( hue hue ) and I will believe in that lie if I really want to be true. That won't turn me into INTJ just like that xD


----------



## Mbaruh (Aug 22, 2013)

I will try to explain INTP and INTJ with my own words.. Maybe it will appeal to you more:
When INTJs find a topic of interest, they will start researching endlessly on it until they can feel confident when talking about it. INTPs are interested in a lot of topics, but they will usually be happy with basic understanding and then move to the next thing.
For example, my INTP friend suggested once that we should try and program a basic text RPG. he got me all excited and hyped and I started to think of ideas for the game, how I'm gonna code it and stuff like that. When I wanted to talk to him about it the next day he already forgot about it and was in the middle of learning French. He was just bringing up things he thought of.
Same goes with Ne vs. Ni. 

If it somewhat helped you I'll write some more I'm just on my tablet atm so it's annoying to type a lot.


----------



## tery999 (Jul 21, 2013)

mbaruh said:


> I will try to explain INTP and INTJ with my own words.. Maybe it will appeal to you more:
> When INTJs find a topic of interest, they will start researching endlessly on it until they can feel confident when talking about it. INTPs are interested in a lot of topics, but they will usually be happy with basic understanding and then move to the next thing.
> For example, my INTP friend suggested once that we should try and program a basic text RPG. he got me all excited and hyped and I started to think of ideas for the game, how I'm gonna code it and stuff like that. When I wanted to talk to him about it the next day he already forgot about it and was in the middle of learning French. He was just bringing up things he thought of.
> Same goes with Ne vs. Ni.
> ...


Ok I got it. I have multiple personality disorder xD
And now more realistic - I just don't know which one is me.
But I guess I can relate to INTP more in this case.


----------



## Talfdm (Sep 6, 2013)

Have you done the Enneagram test?

I have an ISTJ friend who developed his N really well and integrated a few INTJ traits. Turns out he was a 6w5... which made a lot of sense.


----------



## Mr Ishida (Aug 26, 2013)

Just want to thank all the responses in this thread. I was stuck with a similar problem, i know i'm almost certainly INTP now. That 2nd J Vs P video really helped. My advice to you is that if you find it difficult to pin yourself to 1 type try what Talfdm said and take the Enneagram test (I've yet to do it).

Good luck


----------



## tery999 (Jul 21, 2013)

Talfdm said:


> Have you done the Enneagram test?
> 
> I have an ISTJ friend who developed his N really well and integrated a few INTJ traits. Turns out he was a 6w5... which made a lot of sense.


No I haven't. I'll take it now. Should I do it in a specific site, or anyone is ok?


----------



## absyrd (Jun 1, 2013)

tery999 said:


> No I haven't. I'll take it now. Should I do it in a specific site, or anyone is ok?


http://www.eclecticenergies.com/enneagram/dotest.php

Also, you seem to be an Ne user. xNTP would be my guess.


----------



## Talfdm (Sep 6, 2013)

You can also take this test, developed/supported (not sure which, but probably both) by Personality Cafe itself:

Comprehensive Enneagram Quiz

After you discover your trifix, these two links contain basic information on further research:

http://personalitycafe.com/articles/47315-freudian-theory-enneagram.html
http://personalitycafe.com/enneagra...-instinctual-variants-sp-sx-so-explained.html

You can find more in-depth analysis of your type if you browse the forums:

http://personalitycafe.com/enneagram-personality-theory-forum/

And this site:

http://www.enneagraminstitute.com/


----------



## tery999 (Jul 21, 2013)

You are most likely a type *5*.
Taking wings into account, you seem to be a *5w6*.

Type 5 - 10.3
Type 6 - 9.3
Type 1 - 6
Type 7 - 5.3
Type 9 - 5.3
Type 4 - 5

Wing 5w6 - 15
Wing 6w5 - 14.5
Wing 5w4 - 12.8
Wing 6w7 - 12
Wing 4w5 - 10.2
Wing 7w6 - 10
Wing 1w9 - 8.7
Wing 9w1 - 8.3
Wing 1w2 - 6.9
Wing 4w3 - 5.9
Wing 9w8 - 5.8
Wing 7w8 - 5.8

This results are from absyrd's site


----------



## tery999 (Jul 21, 2013)

The results from Talfdm's test:

*You are a Type 6 with a 5 wing: "The Defender"**
Your trifix is 6w5, 1w2, 3w4.Your core type (your strongest type) is Type 6 with a 5 wing: Type Six individuals are reliable, committed, and security-oriented. They are natural troubleshooters, and are always aware of potential problems. This makes the Type Six anxious, but the anxiety fuels them to resolve their problems. They can range from loyal to rebellious, depending on where they get their security from – if the security is from within, they can be very defiant… if it comes from others, they can be very cooperative and devoted. When a Type Six is in a growth state, they become calm like a Type Nine. When they are stressed, they can become arrogant like an unhealthy Type Three. You are a Type Six with a Five wing, which means that the committed nature of the Six combines with the cerebral nature of the Type Five. As a result, you often excel at concrete thinking and troubleshooting.

Your second type (your next strongest type) is Type 1 with a 2 wing: Type One individuals have a very finely tuned sense of right and wrong, and they chart the course of their lives by following a righteous path. This doesn’t have to be religious… it can be any set of principles that the Type One finds ethical. Ones are perfectionists, often setting high standards for themselves and others. Type One may very well be the noblest type in the Enneagram. When a Type One is in a state of growth, they become excited and joyous like a Type Seven. When a Type One is stressed, they become emotional and overwhelmed like an unhealthy Type Four. You are a Type One with a Two wing, which means that the righteous traits of a Type One combine with the helpful nature of a Type Two. This makes you naturally inclined to advocate on behalf of other people, and the welfare of others is probably an important part of your worldview.

Your third type (the least-used of the three) is Type 3 with a 4 wing: Type Three individuals are self-assured, confident, and driven for success. Type Threes have a great deal of energy that propels them to excel at their chosen field, and this is why the type is often called The Achiever. Although Threes may not always like it, they’re often looked up to. Type Threes, more than any other type, are the most likely to be a workaholic. When in a state of growth, Threes become more cooperative and trusting of others, like a Type Six. When stressed, Threes become withdrawn like a Type Nine. You are a Type Three with a Four wing, which means that your energetic nature is tempered by a Four tendency to withdraw, which gives you a sense of calm that others often lack.

Some words that describe you: principled, moralistic, perfectionist, self-critical, ambitious, driven, adaptable, energetic, loyal, reliable, anxious, skeptical. 
*


----------



## tery999 (Jul 21, 2013)

:laughing:I have a question... How would the enneagram help me learn what is my personality type?


----------

